# externe Jars mit Launch4j



## xrax (4. Mrz 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte meinen Javacode als exe ausliefern und nutze dafür (erstmalig) launch4j. 
Das teilt macht mir auch eine exe die dann soweit läuft bis externe Jars benötigt werden. 

Wie kann ich diese jars mit einbinden ?
Ich bekomm immer eine ClassNotFoundException.

Besten Dank
xrax


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (6. Mrz 2014)

Launch4J bietet einen entsprechenden reiter in dem man externe jars mit angeben kann
musst nur auswählen ob ein fat-jar draus gebaut werden soll oder ob du die libs weiterhin selbst mit ausliefert willst

tipp : nutze Launch4J nur als launcher und pack dort nur einen kleiner launcher-code mit rein der dann die daten normal irgnedwo im user-space entpackt und ganz normal ausführt ... dann hast du auch keine probleme mit externen libs (siehe dazu als beispiel minecraft)


----------

